# Mexi 2013



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

I think this is the first time I got 3 branches on one spike.


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Great growing. Is it a shallow or deep pot?


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Very nice. Great growing. Is it a shallow or deep pot?



Thanks.

Technically shallow since the bottom half of the pot is filled with styro peanuts.


----------



## phrag guy (May 25, 2013)

very nice and a happy plant


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2013)

OMG, next chance I get to find a big Bonsai pot! ...Very nice.


----------



## Dido (May 26, 2013)

great one make seed pots and send it to John boy


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 26, 2013)

What a fantastic job!!


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (May 27, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2013)

OMG!!!!Fantasctic job! Could you make a closeup of flower?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2013)

3 branches on one spike, Oh King Rick!


----------



## Carper (May 27, 2013)

That's one mexi Rick. I take it your giving it the k-lite like everything else and do you keep it wet or allow to dry? Mine just done 2 spikes but it's a shadow of this plant!

Cracking:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 27, 2013)

Nice! Culture???


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Wow -- very impressive!


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2013)

Carper said:


> That's one mexi Rick. I take it your giving it the k-lite like everything else and do you keep it wet or allow to dry? Mine just done 2 spikes but it's a shadow of this plant!
> 
> Cracking:clap:
> 
> ...



Thanks. I water it quite a bit. Not phrag wet, regular paph wet. It likes it Catt bright. All of these spikes are bent towards the glass, so probably still not bright enough. The pot is standard 12" but I didn't have anything shallow at the time, so filled the bottom half with styro peanuts of driveway gravel. I didn't even take it out of its old 4" pot in the middle of it all. At the time it had a dozen or so "aerial kiekies".

The size of the growths has doubled since going low K. Also they used to be short and really thick. Maybe more than 1/4 inch. Now they are about twice as long and 1/8 inch thick. Still very heavy shiny texture.

It still gets a random growth attacked by erwinia now and then. But I only need to intercede with treatment now and then. It's usually in the process of starting a new stolon when it does it, and the effected leave usually just dries up on its own.


----------



## Carper (May 28, 2013)

I am experimenting a bit with more frequent watering as my humidity is fairly dry even with the fogger. The medium dries quickly so I don't have problems with new growths only in that they struggle to establish their roots on the aerial keikis. I have to wait a bit to push them down into the medium. I'm trying moss at the moment to see if that helps. 

Gary
Uk


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> OMG!!!!Fantasctic job! Could you make a closeup of flower?



Thanks again.

I'll give it a shot when I get a chance. My camera is crappy on white flowers closeup, and I've never got a good close up of this flower in the past.

Which is a shame, because I think it has some really nice violet highlits, and sometimes a pale orange tint to some of the flower elements.


----------



## JeanLux (May 29, 2013)

:drool: Def. a pricy jewel you have there Rick  !!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2013)

Nice! Mine has two spikes on their way. Very excited as I had some old growth die off and saw little activity since I got it, two years ago, I think. Was convinced it had no roots since it only fills half my pot (shallow bonsai), then there was a new stolon, then a spike, then another. Guess I'm back in business. I too give very bright light, water copiously in the summer, dryer in winter. Oyster shell, some fert but probably not enough. I baby it though, otherwise. Probably ought to get my hands on some of this k-lite (and do some reading on that thread!)


----------



## jjkOC (May 29, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2013)

Dido said:


> great one make seed pots and send it to John boy



Ok pollinated two flowers a couple days ago. We'll see if they take.

These are tiny, and hard on my old eyes to find the right spot


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 1, 2013)

So not that difficult? I might order a division from Orchid Inn then...


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> So not that difficult? I might order a division from Orchid Inn then...




I haven't found it difficult or slow at all, I'd go for it.:wink:


----------

